# Hello! Just a nice DIY from something to something new.



## Julio (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello, Ive been around for a bit and I have seen many DIY stuff, which is awesome. Ive learned alot, but what I find that is missing is getting an old something, and turning it in to something you can use. This quick project from Cory and Jole grabs an old acrylic sump/tank they cut the tank ( I learned a fair bit) and builds it back into a smaller sump. I find these type of videos rare, hope you enjoy it and if you find more vids like this please share =D






hope it works






both the same vids i hope ahha


----------

